# Remodel Can Lights - Double Layer of Drywall



## Marata (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm in the process of remodeling a kitchen and decided to put some recessed can lights in the ceiling. I'm using Halo 4" remodel cans with drywall clips. However, when I went to cut my holes, I noticed the ceiling had been double-rocked with 1" total of ceiling thickness, which seemed to interfere with the clips holding properly. Anyone ever encountered this before? I'm trying to avoid having to remove the lower layer or notch around the cans. Cheers.

Matt


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

i'd just run some run some drywall screws in or maybe some EZ anchors and it will be ok


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

Bend the clips out a little.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

SVT CAMR said:


> Bend the clips out a little.


That's what I do, but beware not to do too much or they don't sit flush.. It's a PITA as they are not designed for anything but 1/2" drywall


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

You may have found a double layer of sheet rock because it is a fire rated assembly. Is this a house or condo/ apartment?

If it is the latter, then you should put in a barrier like a sheet rock tent in or a fire damn so you are covered if anything happens in the future.

http://www.cableorganizer.com/nelson-firestop/firestop-lighting-covers/

Prescolite make a fire tight rated light for a 2 hr assembly. But its not a remodel can.
http://www.prescolite.com/products/ft6cf_ft6cf2h


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

I've been squaking about that for years , every brand has cheesy clips and only work with 1/2" board if you don't lose the clips first . In my neck of the woods almost all ceilings also have 3/4' furring or multiple layers . So if any manufacters are listening PLEASE make a damn old work can with wings and long phillips head screws up to 2" thick . just like a plastic old work box.zip it in tight with your cordless screw gun . also don't make the can lip only 3/8" . make it 3/4" so you have a little wiggle room in case you have to adjust your cut due to other wiring , pipes ect., that may be in your way . Also you could eliminate all those slots that leak air as a side benefit too. All I want is 1% of all sales forever . Nobody in the right mind will use anything except these. Also take your billions in profit from this idea and make a 4" IC rated old work can . Its not rocket science dude. 
Lastly please take the razor edge of the can . I'm sure every one of us has got a nasty cut from these. FYI I can be hired as a consultant to improve any of your under performing products. Thank You


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Just bend the clips out.... pretty much SOP when i do cans in a plaster ceiling...


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

BEAMEUP said:


> You may have found a double layer of sheet rock because it is a fire rated assembly. Is this a house or condo/ apartment?
> 
> If it is the latter, then you should put in a barrier like a sheet rock tent in or a fire damn so you are covered if anything happens in the future.
> 
> ...


+1 on that. Ive made that mistake before


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

The Juno remodel housings I recently installed had 3 different slots to mount the clips in. These would account for double drywall I would think. You can see the multiple slots in the instruction info that came with the fixtures. This is the online copy of the instructions.

http://www.junolightinggroup.com/Attachments/images/content/Instructions/IC & TC Remodel P3060.pdf


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Marata said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm in the process of remodeling a kitchen and decided to put some recessed can lights in the ceiling. I'm using Halo 4" remodel cans with drywall clips. However, when I went to cut my holes, I noticed the ceiling had been double-rocked with 1" total of ceiling thickness, which seemed to interfere with the clips holding properly. Anyone ever encountered this before? I'm trying to avoid having to remove the lower layer or notch around the cans. Cheers.
> 
> Matt


Are you a gc or ec?


----------

